# Some Drivers are really not bright



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

and its costing us all surges. they seem to accept any pin no matter how far or ridiculous it seems. smh



















(i did cancel it right away as to not have the driver actually travel)


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Did you give the driver a chance to cancel? or contact them?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Your pin was in the middle of the bay - lmao


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> Did you give the driver a chance to cancel? or contact them?


i canceled so they wouldnt waste gas on the trip , just a little experiment, and its probably why there is little to no surge these days. too many and they arent smart enough to ignore some pins. my guess betsy is a school teacher and will hopefully go away next month


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> Your pin was in the middle of the bay - lmao


lol, now as cool as it would have been to see the guy from reading rainbow pick me up ,i didnt have a boat handy.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

On a related point. I live on the very outskirts of Atlanta (is a very underserved area) and my passenger app would normally report that no UberX available (Unless about 10 minutes away). Thee last few days I have seen UberX available with arrival times of up to 35 minutes.

Something has seriously changed here - no one should drive for 30+ minutes with the possibility of $5 min fare.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

Geez! 34 minutes? I thought the cut off was 20. The furthest request I ever had was 18 (didn't take it) and when I log onto the rider app the furthest away I've ever seen was 20, but once that driver got beyond that range it said "No UberX available".

I kinda feel bad for Betsy though. Like you said she might be a school teacher doing it, or maybe some early Christmas money for the grandkids presents??

Reading rainbow dude is cool!


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> and its costing us all surges. they seem to accept any pin no matter how far or ridiculous it seems. smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you note what their ratings were?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> Did you note what their ratings were?


yes both were 4.7 . i just noticed , isnt a solara a 2 door car?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Camry solara is a 2 door vehicle. So now they accept coupes?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

After all the door slamming - mine will probably have just 2 doors soon.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Levar- hey look kids I can drive with no hands, "but you don't have to take my word for it"


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Camry solara is a 2 door vehicle. So now they accept coupes?


maybe auntie betsy lied that it had 4 doors, or its possible they mis-labeled it , they had my jetta as a hybrid till a few emails took it off(i didnt want hipsters mad that i mis represented my car)


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Swim to me baby!!! Save me!! I'm drowning. 

Btw.. Her rating was 4.3. Probably on a verge of deactivation. Afraid for her acceptance rate.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Swim to me baby!!! Save me!! I'm drowning.


lmfao , introducing UberAQUA


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I get on the average 5/7 requests a day in excess of 15 minutes. I just let them go and 1/2 re-ping 2/3 times thinking I. Ugh have just made a mistake. If Screwber & the PAX want me to run those crazy distances give me a guarantee of a $1.00 for every minute I drive to get their boney ass (NO CANCELLATION's,) with every minute of the drive guaranteed.

heck I'll run 20/30 minute pickups all day otherwise forget it I have had a 25 minute cancellation and that $5 sucks, wait $4.20 to me. UBER likes sharing the cancellation fee just not the 4.59 no fee drive expense. One minute is plenty of time to cancel for free, after that a buck a minute...

I'm a regular on the poor acceptance text...


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Swim to me baby!!! Save me!! I'm drowning.
> 
> Btw.. Her rating was 4.3. Probably on a verge of deactivation. Afraid for her acceptance rate.
> 
> View attachment 11642


Dang! That's a low blow to a sister driver (broadcasting her photo, tags and ratings!!!) Come on now, this forum is readable by the world, at least crop out the personal data!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Dang! That's a low blow to a sister driver (broadcasting her photo, tags and ratings!!!) Come on now, this forum is readable by the world, at least crop out the personal data!


 i dont see a big deal , maybe the plate for privacy. public driver, if my pic is out there and rating oh well.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Crystal is cute. I wonder if she'll drive all the way to Atlanta to pick me up...lolol! Why stop at driving through a lake.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Will we get some new threads later today about how dumb riders do not know how to place the pin 

Good thread and entertaining Emp9.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Dang! That's a low blow to a sister driver (broadcasting her photo, tags and ratings!!!) Come on now, this forum is readable by the world, at least crop out the personal data!


What about the others? It wasn't a racist issue here.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> View attachment 11649
> Swim to me baby!!! Save me!! I'm drowning.
> 
> Btw.. Her rating was 4.3. Probably on a verge of deactivation. Afraid for her acceptance rate.


i feel bad for her but at the same time, so many think they can be drivers, first you have to actually be good at driving, next customer service has to be there and 3rd smarts of where and when to be and when to start driving- down to the car and mpg ect.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

lol I'm more concerned with the fact that she got a solara onboard than anything else.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> lol I'm more concerned with the fact that she got a solara onboard than anything else.


on the plus side she doesnt have to leave the car for bathroom breaks, its more efficient for uber.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> i dont see a big deal , maybe the plate for privacy. public driver, if my pic is out there and rating oh well.


Yeah but shouldn't Crystal be given the opportunity to say it's no big deal to her? Come on, be decent!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> View attachment 11649
> Swim to me baby!!! Save me!! I'm drowning.
> 
> Btw.. Her rating was 4.3. Probably on a verge of deactivation. Afraid for her acceptance rate.


Nice update . Thanks for taking the higher road! I now give you 5 stars


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh My said:


> What about the others? It wasn't a racist issue here.


I didn't realize they were three different ones until you posted this. I just saw a post about her ratings, that's when I commented. Same applies to the others! BTW there was no race mentioned or considered in my post. Sister as in female version of fellow driver (brother/sister)


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Yeah but shouldn't Crystal be given the opportunity to say it's no big deal to her? Come on, be decent!


its a valid point, i normally crop or blur the plate number. i edited for you take a look at the first post again


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> its a valid point, i normally crop or blur the plate number. i edited for you take a look at the first post again


Thank you ! Now I can go peacefully into the night!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

They are uber's best partners


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> View attachment 11649
> Swim to me baby!!! Save me!! I'm drowning.
> 
> Btw.. Her rating was 4.3. Probably on a verge of deactivation. Afraid for her acceptance rate.


Did you give them time to call and ask you to cancel? Because if it was me that's what I would have done: accept and then call and tell you you were in the middle of the bay and you needed to cancel. Unless I was close in which case I'd park as close as I could and get the no show fee.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Did you give them time to call and ask you to cancel? Because if it was me that's what I would have done: accept and then call and tell you you were in the middle of the bay and you needed to cancel. Unless I was close in which case I'd park as close as I could and get the no show fee.


 i called and asked to bring a snorkle . no , neither called , i canceled in a min


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> and its costing us all surges. they seem to accept any pin no matter how far or ridiculous it seems. smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the edits. Lol. Made my night and I was in a shitty mood.

You'd be very surprised at what people can do with access to your VIN too.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> Your pin was in the middle of the bay - lmao


It's called Uberboat!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

You guys crack me up.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I know that your passenger side was showing some long ETAs. (Maybe because cars travel more slowly in water?) But, is there any chance that the driver app gave them much shorter ETAs and they accepted based on that fact and hadn't had the time to notice that you were in the water?


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

I'm going to admit, this thread is funny and made me laugh. I do have a conscience though. There are many circumstances as to why the drivers accepted these pings and we'll never know the answer unless they comment on this or if you didn't cancel those rides before they could call. Being in Connecticut, we have so many new riders who cant figure out how to drop the pin correctly, and when you drop it in the water, it just lists the nearest street. It could be showing 34 minutes out on your end, but less than 20 on their app. Certain circumstances, I'll accept a ping that says 20 minutes out. Here's why. It will say 20 minutes out, but in reality its only 12 minutes away. We all know Uber doesn't educate new drivers either. I'm not advocating for those who don't research it first, but this "technology" company preys on those people. Show a little heart and stop messing with other people's money.


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

When I first started out, if I were driving, I would press to accept without even looking at where the ping was coming from. If you SOBs had done this to me, I would have driven to the bottom of Lake Michigan and then I would come have come looking for you.


----------



## UberRules? (Jul 10, 2015)

Gee Wiz, those drivers who accept pings without checking to see the location first are real stupid and costing us surges. I wish we could get rid of all of them all. Not only are they stupid, they look stupid, and drive stupid cars, and no one likes them. Good for you* Emp 9, * for punking them and wasting their time. That will show them.


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

You definitely shouldn't post driver's info or their pictures. Just because you don't mind if your info is being posted by others, doesn't mean all drivers feel the same way.
How do you guys even know those drivers would have actually attempted to pick him up? I accept all pings, but I skip the ridiculous ones. Ridiculous = anything more than 6 mins away, pin in the middle of a mall/big location, and SM Pier and Promenade.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Water pins are not just for Uber. While doing the 1990 census I had a pin.described as "located 1 mile S of the Galveston E ferry landing."

Uh huh! All I could see was the Gulf of Mexico. After checking my directions one more time. I wrote non-existent for the pin.

The person who made that determination must have been the one describing the beach houses w/no addresses -- blue house, gray house, blue house, pink house . . . . peach house (BINGO!). I started with the peach house & worked back & forwards from it.

The water pins brought back memories.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Not even kidding, I opened the app today and here is where the pin was...this should have tipped me off that it was gonna be a rough evening (lots of driver app issues tonight).


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Wow -really? Check yourself-I think you're broken. Like I said, I didn't really notice nor think much as I was scrolling through forum posts. When I saw an update reflecting a drivers ratings, it caught my eye and I raised a decency flag, and both photo providers responded appropriately, like decent adults so the actual ISSUE could remain as the topic.
> 
> If ' brothers and sisters' are reserved for blacks, there are a lot of military folks, Christians, firefighters, nurses, fraternity and sorority members who never got the memo.
> 
> So grow up, or go fight with someone who enjoys an argument.


He's a complete racist. It's a recurring theme in ALL his posts. He can't help himself


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

How about one of these for water pick ups?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

[email protected] Noob said:


> When I first started out, if I were driving, I would press to accept without even looking at where the ping was coming from. If you SOBs had done this to me, I would have driven to the bottom of Lake Michigan and then I would come have come looking for you.


I would assume it's not always convenient to check addresses if you are in motion.


----------



## UberRalph (Aug 13, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> After all the door slamming - mine will probably have just 2 doors soon.


Lol!! So real


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I would assume it's not always convenient to check addresses if you are in motion.


address yeah however when you get the ping you see the pin location and distance right away. missing both is ridiculous.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> address yeah however when you get the ping you see the pin location and distance right away. missing both is ridiculous.


Oh I thought you just got a little white popup first.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> He's a complete racist. It's a recurring theme in ALL his posts. He can't help himself


JaguaGirl I am practically on the edge of my seat waiting to be schooled on the 'single mother, divorced' angle! LMAO!!! Is this guy a cartoon character?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh My said:


> obviously young.......but fun.


It is sooooooooo nice to wake up to a compliment!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> He's a complete racist. It's a recurring theme in ALL his posts. He can't help himself







HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Ya-ya catfight!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

poopy said:


> Ya-ya catfight!


Not really! lol! More like cat and fake mouse - but I am done playing with the chew toy, which is shedding flakes of ignorance and bigotry and is useless


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> He couldn't guess my "demographic" if he tried besides, I'm an angel not an angle..... This guy is beyond bright but I have to assume some type of war related brain damage coupled with some unnameable opiate poppy plant abuse(wink wink) induced mental illness. This cartoon character is too funny to be laughable.
> 
> Further he probably believed his Über rating.....


I meant "angle" as in his point (if he really had one! )


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I meant "angle" as in his point (if he really had one! )


Touché..... He has no angle, except race baiting for kicks & giggles


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

Txchick said:


> It's called Uberboat!


More along the lines of Udingy.


----------



## hmmmmm (Jun 15, 2015)

This thread started off as promising but ends in one of the three agruments that kill most intelligent discussion on the internet (race, religion, and politics). Shame.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> lmfao , introducing UberAQUA


I was laughing so hard I was crying. Bravo.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Folks, we wont tolerate any comments or posts which are race related. Frankly some of the comments within this thread were ridiculous and offensive. All have been deleted. The thread is now closed.


----------

